# narrano che fosse vs che fu



## paperino00

Salve, in italiano è più corretto dire:
"Narrano che Cesare fosse alto" o "Narrano che Cesare fu alto" ?

grazie!


----------



## infinite sadness

Fosse (o al limite, era).


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> *Fosse *(o al limite, *era*).




Ci vuole un imperfetto. Altrimenti sembra che, in un momento dato, "fu alto" e che poi, in un momento successivo, "si abbassò"...


----------



## paperino00

ma *fosse *è corretto?


----------



## zapzap

Certo fosse è congiuntivo imperfetto.


----------



## Moonrose

Ciao a tutti,

cosa vi sembra piu` corretto:

Sembra che abbiano parlato del... / Sembra che parlassero del... / qualche altra variante?

La frase fa parte di un testo scritto, in cui le azioni vengono narrate con passato remoto. In questi casi sono sempre in dubbi quale tempo verbale usare... A scuola ci hanno insegnato cosi:

Sembra che parlino /che abbiano parlato.
Sembrava che parlassero /che avessero parlato.

In realta' invece spesso si possono notare anche le frasi con il presente nella frase principale e congiuntivo dell'imperfetto nella dipendente...

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## zapzap

Ciao Moonrose,
premetto che senza il contesto è difficile dare delle certezze. Comunque, secondo me:

Sembra che abbiano parlato del... / Sembra che parlassero del... / qualche altra variante?

Sembra che parlino /che abbiano parlato.
Sembrava che parlassero /che avessero parlato.


Come vedi, a *sembra che parlassero del* ho messo una croce però con riserva... 
Ripeto cerca di inserire le varie forme in una frase e poi si vede.
Ciao.


----------



## marco.cur

Sembra che abbiano parlato del... a quanto pare hanno parlato del ...; dicono (oggi) che abbian parlato (ieri); 

Sembra che parlassero del... a quanto pare parlavano/stavano parlando del ...; dicono (oggi) che parlassero/che stessero parlando (ieri)

Sembra (oggi) che parlino (oggi)
Sembrava (ieri) che parlassero (ieri)
Sembrava (ieri) che avessero parlato (ieri).


----------



## paperino00

Secondo voi quale è più corretta di queste due frasi?

E' noto che lui ha rotto la penna
E' noto che lui abbia rotto la penna

grazie!


----------



## broccoletto

paperino00 said:


> E' noto che lui ha rotto la penna
> E' noto che lui abbia rotto la penna



Io userei la prima, se è noto, si è sicuri di quello che si dice ed è meglio l'indicativo.


----------



## Giorgino

ursu-lab said:


> Ci vuole un imperfetto. Altrimenti sembra che, in un momento dato, "fu alto" e che poi, in un momento successivo, "si abbassò"...




In realtà a me sembra che tale ambiguità possa sorgere indipendentemente dal modo utilizzato, e che sia il contesto a disambiguare caso per caso...


----------



## olaszinho

disambiguare

Scusa, ma questa parola dove l'hai trovata?


----------



## ursu-lab

"Disambiguare" in lessicografia è corretto.

(dal Treccani)
In linguistica, togliere ambiguità a una parola o a una frase,  soprattutto con la sostituzione di voci sinonime o con mutamenti di  posizione. 

Io invece non capisco questa parte. 



Giorgino said:


> In realtà a me sembra che tale ambiguità possa sorgere indipendentemente dal modo utilizzato,.




Nell'esempio si sta parlando di "altezza raggiunta da un essere umano in età adulta" (Giulio Cesare). Che  ambiguità ci può essere? 

Io *sono *alta un metro settanta, mio nonno *era *alto un metro e novanta. 

Dicono che Napoleone *fosse *alto un metro e un barattolo.


----------



## Giorgino

ursu-lab said:


> Nell'esempio si sta parlando di "altezza raggiunta da un essere umano in età adulta" (Giulio Cesare). Che  ambiguità ci può essere?
> 
> Io *sono *alta un metro settanta, mio nonno *era *alto un metro e novanta.
> 
> Dicono che Napoleone *fosse *alto un metro e un barattolo.



Uhm, forse non ho capito io.  A me pareva che dal tuo post precedente tu dicessi di usare l'imperfetto, altrimenti pare che "'fu alto' e che poi, in un momento successivo, 'si abbassò'".

Ora però vedo che hai scritto "fosse": Siccome sia "era" che "fosse" sono imperfetti, mi chiedevo se stessi parlando del indicativo o congiuntivo...


----------



## ursu-lab

Giorgino said:


> Uhm, forse non ho capito io.
> 
> Ora però vedo che hai scritto "fosse": Siccome sia "era" che "fosse" sono imperfetti, mi chiedevo se stessi parlando del indicativo o congiuntivo...



Dipende dal verbo richiesto dalla sintassi della frase. Se si tratta di una principale che regge il modo congiuntivo -> congiuntivo. Se il modo è all'indicativo -> indicativo.
Il tempo richiesto era al passato e quindi ci vuole il *tempo *imperfetto perché l'azione *dura *nel tempo, visto che si parla di una *descrizione fisica*. E visto che la principale regge il *modo* congiuntivo (si narra che... dicono che... e simili), allora va usato l'imperfetto congiuntivo. Era questo che volevo dire.


----------



## zipp404

*1.* "Narrano che fosse alto":  l'aspetto verbale, in virtù della qualità "_alto_", è durativo: *era *alto (punto e a capo).
Così anche: Narrano che era _bello, intelligente, coraggioso, brutto_, ecc.

*2.* "Narrano che fu alto" è illogico e non ha nessun senso semplicemente perché è un'asserzione contraditoria: l'aspetto verbale di *fu * è momentaneo, mentre in questo contesto l'aggettivo _alto _ vuole, _ha, _un aspetto durativo: si è o non si è alto, perciò si usa l'imperfetto: "era alto" o "narrano che _fosse _alto".  A meno che dici:  "_*Tutto da un tratto diventò alto*_, allora sì l'aspetto verbale è momentaneo, ed anche quello dell'aggettivo.

*3.* La costruzione *fu + participio passato* invece ha senso perché un participio passato può esprimere un aspetto momentaneo, ad esempio, *"Fu assalito, odiato, ammirato, amato, lodato, criticato, assasinato, accoltellato*", ecc."

[Questa distinzione è resa esplicita in spagnolo dai due verbi che la esprimono (e che essendo su questo forum non li scrivo).]

.


----------



## Giorgino

ursu-lab said:


> Dipende dal verbo richiesto dalla sintassi della frase. Se si tratta di una principale che regge il modo congiuntivo -> congiuntivo. Se il modo è all'indicativo -> indicativo.
> Il tempo richiesto era al passato e quindi ci vuole il *tempo *imperfetto perché l'azione *dura *nel tempo, visto che si parla di una *descrizione fisica*. E visto che la principale regge il *modo* congiuntivo (si narra che... dicono che... e simili), allora va usato l'imperfetto congiuntivo. Era questo che volevo dire.



Ah, d'accordo, mi era sfuggito... in effetti ammetto di non aver letto tutta la discussione. Ora è tutto chiaro comunque.


----------



## annapo

zipp404 said:


> *1.* "Narrano che fosse alto": l'aspetto verbale, in virtù della qualità "_alto_", è durativo: *era *alto (punto e a capo).
> Così anche: Narrano che era _bello, intelligente, coraggioso, brutto_, ecc.
> 
> *2.* "Narrano che fu alto" è illogico e non ha nessun senso semplicemente perché è un'asserzione contraditoria: l'aspetto verbale di *fu *è momentaneo, mentre in questo contesto l'aggettivo _alto _vuole, _ha, _un aspetto durativo: si è o non si è alto, perciò si usa l'imperfetto: "era alto" o "narrano che _fosse _alto". A meno che dici: "_*Tutto da un tratto diventò alto*_, allora sì l'aspetto verbale è momentaneo, ed anche quello dell'aggettivo.
> 
> *3.* La costruzione *fu + participio passato* invece ha senso perché un participio passato può esprimere un aspetto momentaneo, ad esempio, *"Fu assalito, odiato, ammirato, amato, lodato, criticato, assasinato, accoltellato*", ecc."
> 
> [Questa distinzione è resa esplicita in spagnolo dai due verbi che la esprimono (e che essendo su questo forum non li scrivo).]
> 
> .


 
Occhio perchè "*narrano che fu* *assalito, odiato, ammirato, amato, lodato, criticato, assasinato, accoltellato" *sono tutte frasi passive. 

E' corretto usare un passato remoto retto dai soliti verbi di discorso indiretto (dire, raccontare, narrare ecc) in casi in cui vogliamo esprimere o sottolineare il carattere perfettivo di un'azione, o per riferirci a qualcosa di contingente:
_dicono che furono i Romani ad aggiudicarsi la vittoria di Canne_
_narrano che gli avversari furono sul punto di morire davanti alle mura di Troia_

mentre è preferibile un congiuntivo, se l'azione si svolge entro un arco di tempo, o se si intende riferita ad una condizione più generale 
_narrano che gli avversari fossero più numerosi _
_narrano che gli egizi praticassero sacrifici_
_narrano che egli fosse alto e robusto_
_dicono che i Romani fossero ben armati._


----------

